# Prototype 2



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone else really looking forward to this?

I had the first one and was hooked, can't wait to get my teeth into this one! :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i'll be picking it up tomorrow. there's not been a decent game released in ages


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I loved the first one,so hopefully more of the same


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Reviews I've seen so far have been a bit "meh".


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Bugger it, will go rent this week and see what I think


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

well i took the plunge and bought this last friday and i've got to say its ridiculously good fun. the first hour or so can be a bit of a drag but once you start to get a few more abilities it really opens up.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

must say.. the advert was fantastic


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a great song that is ^


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

PugIain said:


> What a great song that is ^


Johnny Cash - Hurt.

Good song you're right. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, known the song for a long time and it fits the advert perfectly!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ive had it on my gaypod a year or two,its a cover of a NIN song.better than the original imo.


----------

